# compiz-fusion e bordi finestre che scompaiono [risolto]

## manza

ho seguito questa guida per installare compiz-fusion

ora ogni volta che eseguo compiz-start ricevo questi errori:

 *Quote:*   

> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
> 
> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
> 
> AIGLX detected
> ...

 

Tutte le finestre si posizionano in alto a sinistra e scompaiono i bordi...

qualcuno mi aiuta?

grazie

----------

## skakz

usa compiz-fusion icon e seleziona emerald come decoratore di finestre

----------

## manza

pardon, risolto!

grazie (meglio tardi che mai, no?)   :Wink: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Ciao a tutti...

scusate non riesco a capire perché fusion-icon non sempre mi parte all'avvio...

(In realtà mi succede anche con skype - anche se quando spengo il pc, skype o fusion-icon sono avviati, al successivo riavvio non mi viene avviato)

In altre parole non mi salva la sessione e non capisco perché... Anche se però ad esempio kamix per il controllo volume mi rimane sempre presente nella sessione.

----------

